# UScutter suggests 'SC' should I be worried?



## camilian (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking into vinyl cutters and saw good reviews of the pcut 24. After pricing them out, I saw that USCutter had the best advertised price at $349 (google, amazon, etc) but price on page was $459. I called USCutter sells and asked which cutter was $349. After being put on hold I was told that was the old price and google had not updated and that it takes weeks. On a side note, I do advertising in google and know that you can turn on/off an ad with a push of a button. He then told me that the Cut was not a good cutter and that they would be dropping them soon so no parts would be available for them. He told me a better cutter was a "SC" cutter. I said I had not read anything about them and he said that is because they are brand new, but they have sent out hundreds with no problems. I was not comfortable with the entire interaction and decided not to buy anything from USCutters at this time.

So my question, anyone know anything about the SC cutters or if the PC cutters are going away? This seems like a bait and switch scam to me, should I not be using USCutters? At all? I was fairly confident on what I wanted when I started this process, now I am really confused on what to buy and who to deal with.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Stay away from US Cutter. NO SUPPORT.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

I deal with sign warehouse. So far so good. Have bought 2 cutters from them. Tech support is good. I ike a plotter to have servo motors NOT stepper motors. Research that. I cut small stickers for tags and had to have a smooth cut. Im still using a lynx cutter that I bought 6 yrs ago. They also sell VeLxi which is basicallly their version of a program called flexi sign, as a bundle. It's pretty easy to use. Thats why I like it.....Simple Is Good!! US cutter.... no one that I have talked to has been happy with them.


----------



## SouthernSwag (May 22, 2012)

Sorry for the thread revival but I must include my input on UScutter. Avoid at all cost. Bait and switch tactics and they have no support when confronted with a problem. They advertise plotter body width not the actual cut width. So for first time buyers beware.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

USCutter has their own forum with likes and dislikes posted from buyers.

You might want to check it out.

USCutter Forum


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 from them. Laser sc and 721. Both work great. I have friends with Rolands and yes they are quiet but cuts are just as good. One of them got the sc as a back up when he saw mine run. As far as support yes they are slow but once you get them they are good at whst they do. I plan to buy a third in the next month.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently bought the SC from US Cutter. I have no complaints with the company or with the plotter. I did call 3 different times to get opinions from their sales dept.. 2 recommended the Laserpoint II and one recommended the SC for what I was needing. I went with the SC based off my own research and what I felt more comfortable with. My SC was making great cuts within 30 minutes of starting installation.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

My first cutter was a Creation PCut and I can't tell you how many thousands of things I have cut with it...and it's still cutting.


----------

